# JSF oder PHP für Web



## Spin (2. Jan 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Ich möchte demnächst eine Webseite machen mit dynamischen Content. In PHP ist das sehr einfach zu realisieren und läuft auf jeden Server.

Da ich mich aber nicht weiter mit PHP beschäftigen möchte ( mir reicht GB, Kalender und Basics) , habe ich mir Gedacht, dass die HP mit JSF gebaut werden soll.

Hat das Vorteile?
Mir gehts auch vorallem darum, dass die JSF auf einem Server laufen. 
Ich kenne Tomcat usw, doch welchen Provider müsste ich mir dazu besorgen?
Weiterhin Kann ein PHP/Zend Server auch JSF abspielen? ( denke eher nicht, weil die JVM nicht dabei ist)

Dann, kann ich ein JSF suchmaschinenoptimiert gestalten?
Die reine Linkstruktur usw. realisier ich in HTML, doch möchte ich dass die Inhalte, aus einer Datenbank gelesen werden.


Danke .


----------



## freez (3. Jan 2010)

Nun, ob PHP oder JSF ist einfach eine Frage des Könnens. Mit JSF kannst du genauso gute/schlechte Seiten entwickeln, wie mit PHP. Tut mir leid, aber deine Frage wird wohl genauso viele PHP Fanatiker wie JSF Fanatiker sich in diesem Forum bekriegen lassen. Du stellst die Frage in einem Java Forum, also wirst du wohl auch großen Zuspruch für JSF bekommen.

Meine Meinung: In erster Linie ist wichtig, was gebraucht wird, dann kann man sagen "diese Technik nutze ich". Dann überlege ich, wo ich meine Seite hoste. Das Hosting von JSF Seiten wird wohl in der Regel kostenintensiver sein. Und sind diese beiden Kriterien geklärt, ist die Wah lin den meisten Fällen schon gefallen. Prinzipell sind viele Techniken im Endergebis ähnlich. Aber wenn ich eher "Anwendungen" im Browser benötige, dann nehme ich lieber JSF.


----------



## Spin (3. Jan 2010)

Ich habe gehört , dass Webanwendungen langsamer sind in Java als in PHP.
Also vorallem wenn es darum geht 300 Seiten und dass als CMS.

Was mich auch noch interessiert ist, ob viele Hoser JSF's mit unterstützen. Ich bin da noch ein wenig neu und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen.

Vorallem möchte ich irgendwann mal meine eigene Homepage in JSF's machen und dazu bräuchte ich ja auch einen Hoster.

Danke schon mal freez , für die Infos


----------



## sence (3. Jan 2010)

Dann, kann ich ein JSF suchmaschinenoptimiert gestalten?
-> Ja, es kommt nur darauf an was du wie programmierst :- )

Die reine Linkstruktur usw. realisier ich in HTML, doch möchte ich dass die Inhalte, aus einer Datenbank gelesen werden.
-> Ja, JDBC/ODBC Bridge ist das schlüsselwort. (com.mysql.jdbc.Driver) wenn MYSQL
-> und wenn vieeel los ist (ich schreibe IMMER so)Mysql- Connectionpool das handhabt dir die Verbindungen sauber. Damit wird nicht für jedesmal eine neue Verbindung hergestellt.
Die DB Verbidnungen bleiben offen. (Ressourcen schonend, schneller)


JSF Hosting:
Eigentlich, habe ich immer JSF deployen können, wo auch Servlets und jsp gehostet werden konnten.
da es als WAR File hochgeladen wird.

Oder beziehst du dich auf etwas bestimmtes ?

oder liege ich gerade total daneben ? :- )


----------



## Antoras (3. Jan 2010)

> Ich habe gehört , dass Webanwendungen langsamer sind in Java als in PHP.


Genau anders herum. PHP-Code muss ja jedes Mal neu geparst und compiliert werden. Java-Bytecode hingegen liegt nach der Erstkompilierung als nativer Code im RAM und kann sogar noch von der JVM optimiert werden...



> Was mich auch noch interessiert ist, ob viele Hoser JSF's mit unterstützen. Ich bin da noch ein wenig neu und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen.


Es gibt nicht viele Hoster auf denen eine JVM läuft. Und wenn, dann sind diese meist nicht kostenlos. Mal eine kleine Auswahl: JavaRanch - Servlets Faq
Hatte da mal noch eine andere Liste, bei der auch noch Preise dabeistanden, aber zu der hab ich offenbar das Lesezeichen verloren...



> Aber wenn ich eher "Anwendungen" im Browser benötige, dann nehme ich lieber JSF.


Warum? Bietet das Framework besondere Unterstützung für AJAX oder kann man mit Facelets so tolle Weboberflächen bauen?


----------

